# Trick or Treat, Day of the Dead Style



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

My wife and I decided that we wanted to try our hand at creating some Day of the Dead make up effects for our kids' costumes this year.
























You can kind of tell by the style of the teeth, that I did the make up for our two youngest kids on the left and our oldest on the right. My wife did her own make up and the make up for our oldest daughter in the back on the right. The kids had a great time and they got a lot of compliments on their make up.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are some close ups of the make up.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

you have one awesome family!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

My first thought was..."how'd they get those boys to sit still for that?" LOL!! You did a fabulous job, you guys looked GREAT!!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesomeness all around, well done.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wonderful job.I love the look of the Day of the dead skulls.If I had enough time I would have had a that theme in my haunt this year. Again great job.


----------



## dafunk (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey great job! All in family together!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

The kids look awesome, I helped my gf do her DoD makeup this year as well.She is the one in the middle, the other two were girls we met on Bourbon Street in New Orleans.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

wow great job! i did this makeup for a party we had, I can't imagine doing it for the whole family! INCREDIBLE JOB!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, everyone looks great here - such a good look!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love it! Awesome family!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

AWESOME! How did you get your kids, especially the boys, to sit still long enough to put that all on?


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

How do I report this crap above me?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The little orange icon on the right side near the top of any post (little up arrow) will report the post to the moderators.

Meanwhile, I'm having trouble seeing my little box that's supposed to be there so I can remove it...

Edit:

Had to change browsers, but that did done it. 


Anyhow, I think I just may have to steal this day of the dead idea for my daughter (5) who's been bugging me to make her a skeleton since the day after Halloween last year.


----------



## claudmac (Mar 8, 2012)

*~~~~~~~~*

glad for see you here man


----------

